# Siemens Field PG M5 SSD in M4 funktionsfähig?



## wee (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist mein Field PG M5 auf der Baustelle gestorben, ich hätte die Möglichkeit vorübergehend ein etwas älteres M4 zu leihen, weiß hier jemand ob man die SSD zwischen den zwei Geräten ohne größere Probleme tauschen kann? Ich kann es nicht riskieren meine Installation/SSD irgendwie zu beschädigen bis ich wieder im Büro bin!

Die Geräte sind ja sehr identisch bis auf die neuere Prozessorgeneration und vermutlich ein etwas neuerer Chipsatz.

Ich arbeite mit einer Windows 7 Installation, habe aber keine Ahnung ob Windows 7 in der Lage ist das beim ersten Booten entsprechend zu aktualisieren/ändern.


----------



## winnman (29 Januar 2019)

Was hast du auf der SSD? die Projektdaten? das Betriebssystem? Step7/TIA?

Wenn das M4 auf einer separaten SSD oder HDD das Betriebsystem und STEP7/TIA lauffähig hat, dann könnte ev. von deiner SSD die Projektdaten (+andere Daten) gelesen werden.

Dein Betriebssystem wird wahrscheinlich nicht auf dem M4 funktionieren.


----------



## wee (29 Januar 2019)

Auf meiner 2TB SSD ist alles drauf also vom Betriebssystem samt VMs mit den entsprechenden Engineering Tools, Lizenzen und Projektfiles.

Der Plan war durch das Auswechseln der Platten einfach weiterarbeiten zu können, auf dem Field PG M4 fehlen die von mir benötigten Tools zu 90%.

Was ein Käse ... :smile:


----------



## adiemus84 (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo,
kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Wurde aber von Generation (Windows) zu Generation besser. Die größten Probleme sehe ich beim Chipsatz. Hier also SATA/AHCI kontrollieren bzw. richtig einstellen.
Ich würde vorher ein Image ziehen und dann einfach reinstecken. Wenn's bootet ist gut, wenn nicht wird es eine Frickelei. Evtl. auch mal den abgesicherten Modus probieren.

Weiteres Problem ist evtl. die Chipsatzgrafik. Hier also dann den Grafiktreiber deinstallieren und einen neuen installieren.


----------



## thomass5 (29 Januar 2019)

Reicht es dir eventuell die VMs auf dem 4er zum Laufen zu bringen? Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben ein Backup für die Versuche benutzen.
M4 zu M3 funktionierte mit einfach reinstecken und Treibernachinstallation der neu gefundenen HW problemlos. Aber das hilft dir leider nicht.


----------



## wee (29 Januar 2019)

Ich habe mir eine zweite 2TB SSD besorgt, die eigentliche SSD geklont und versucht im M4 zu booten, keine Chance.

Hätte man die Möglichkeit vor dem Wechsel die Treiber zu deinstallieren würde es vielleicht sogar gehen, so kommt es zu unzähligen Konflikten und Bluescreens.

Danke fürs Helfen, ich überlege jetzt was für einen Rechner ich mir hier besorge und fange dann an vom Hotel aus alles zu installieren.


----------



## Ph3niX (29 Januar 2019)

Wir hatten das Gleiche Problem mal, als wir in einem M3 PG von HDD auf SSD wechseln wollten, ging gar nicht so einfach, weil die PGs die Hardware abfragen und nicht jede SSD als korrekt erkannt worden ist. 

Eventuell klappt es mit dem gleiche Typ, wie der der ausgefallenen SSD mit der gewünschten Kapazität..


----------



## wee (29 Januar 2019)

War schon die identische SAMSUNG SSD, ich bekomme morgen ein Dell Latitude 5420 und kann dann anfangen alles soweit neu aufzusetzen, bei mir war es das jetzt mit Siemens Field PG, wenn die Geräte laufen ist das ja ein Traum, leider ist mir bisher (seit M3) in jeder Generation eines übern Jordan. Da kann man sich auch auf etwas billigere Geräte einlassen und rechnet einfach mit einem zwei- bis dreijährigen Wechselrhythmus. Bei einem 2500€ Gerät lässt sich auch der Chef einfach überreden eines auf Reserve zu halten.


----------

